# Pixmedics Photo Contest II



## pixmedic

its once again time for the Pixmedic "ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen" Photo Contest.








as a reminder, this contest is strictly done by me (with permission from administration) and is in no way sponsored by TPF.

The theme for this contest is.....
_*
The Masculine and the Feminine. 
*_
to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be a literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for a few weeks, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, me and the wife (along with our business of ferrets) will decide on a winner.

what would a contest be without a prize?
this contests prize will be a $50 Visa gift card. (yea...i know. total laziness prize)


 

photo submission can be an existing photo or one taken just for this contest so long as the person posting the photo is the one who actually took the photo.  (the exception being if you are IN the photo, AND have rights to post the photo in your name)

well, there is it.
good luck, and good hunting.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## tirediron

I'm pretty sure self-portraits aren't allowed!


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> I'm pretty sure self-portraits aren't allowed!



Do you like my pumps, Johnboy?


----------



## runnah

who won the last one?


----------



## Designer

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure self-portraits aren't allowed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my pumps, Johnboy?
Click to expand...

Those aren't pumps, they're mules.  And don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## jcdeboever

runnah said:


> who won the last one?


Old hippy


----------



## pixmedic

runnah said:


> who won the last one?



Pixmedic's Photo Contest! (so contest, much prize)


----------



## JonA_CT

@jcdeboever i hope you bring your flower game to this contest. I see Georgia O'Keefe everywhere in your photos.


----------



## jcdeboever

Is that @smoke665  in the background?


----------



## pixmedic

Bump!

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

dang...
did I make this one too hard?


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> Is that @smoke665  in the background?



That probably would have been the look on my face, had I seen this on the street, but you're not apt to see that type of attire in my neck of the woods. However for some reason every so often during full moons we get a rash of "nude women in the road" calls.


----------



## annamaria

Still thinking.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGMPhotography

I shall participate!


----------



## otherprof

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 134325


"When you got it, baby, flaunt it!"  (one of my favorite lines from The Producers, uttered by Zero Mostel in the far superior movie version)


----------



## pixmedic

bump!


----------



## gk fotografie

*the Masculine and the Feminine*


----------



## pixmedic

So Happy Its Thursday 


Sent by Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## limr

Ah what the hell...




rCherry blossoms by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

Payday  (such as it is) bump!

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

at the halfway mark for this contest. only 2 weeks left to post a submission.


----------



## DGMPhotography

pixmedic said:


> at the halfway mark for this contest. only 2 weeks left to post a submission.



Do you have an exact date in mind?


----------



## pixmedic

DGMPhotography said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> at the halfway mark for this contest. only 2 weeks left to post a submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an exact date in mind?
Click to expand...


nope.

do you have an exact date in mind for posting a submission?


----------



## pixmedic

just over the halfway mark now folks. 
~two weeks left to enter a submission!
get those thinking caps on!


----------



## pixmedic

bump!


----------



## acparsons

The Dress Maker



DSC_1483 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

Only a few days left to get in on this!

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

sunday bump!


----------



## pixmedic

Tomorrow is the last day of the month and subsequently, the last day to post a submission. 

For those of you that work well under pressure,  get out there and make something happen!



Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## JoeW

My entry:  the model RoseDC...wearing a man's suit...


----------



## Gary A.

#1





#2





#3


----------



## pixmedic

whew!
I was afraid I had chosen a poor theme this time around, but the thread did finally manage to pick up a little steam. 
this contest is officially closed and the wife and I will be deciding on  a winner...shortly?  

standby for the stunning conclusion of.....The Pixmedic "ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen" Photo Contest II!


----------



## Gary A.

I'm holding my breath.


----------



## Gary A.

I know it is after the deadline, but here's another:


----------



## pixmedic

as always, the choosing is difficult, but necessary.
As Connor Macleod said....there can be only one.

and this month, the one is....
@limr 

yay!

PM me the appropriate information and i will get your price in the mail ASAP.


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> as always, the choosing is difficult, but necessary.
> As Connor Macleod said....there can be only one.
> 
> and this month, the one is....
> @limr
> 
> yay!
> 
> PM me the appropriate information and i will get your price in the mail ASAP.



Hey! That's me!  Thank you!


----------



## JoeW

Congratulations limr!


----------



## limr

JoeW said:


> Congratulations limr!



Thanks


----------



## Gary A.

Congrats Leo.


----------



## jcdeboever

Well deserved @limr.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Well deserved @limr.



Thanks, JC!


----------



## OGsPhotography

Thats great what a shot limr!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Congrats Leo.



Gracias, Tio!



OGsPhotography said:


> Thats great what a shot limr!



Aww, thanks, OG


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats limr!


----------



## limr

Aw, shucks, look what I just got today!




 

The generosity and thoughtfulness of Pix and Mrs Pix and the cat snakes and the lazy dog continue to surprise and delight and inspire.

Thank you!!

Now, go and enter the next challenge! 
Pixmedic's photo contest III


----------



## limr

And in case you were worried, the prize passed inspection...


----------



## pixmedic

yay!
hope the cats approved or it could be a short tenure for the bunny.


----------

